# Suche Wildstar Beta key



## StanleyBalls (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo User,
ich suche noch einen Wildstar BETA KEY egal ob friend key oder komplett unbenutzt 
ich nutze den KEY selber ! das heißt er wird nicht an dirtte weiter gegeben und es wird kein unsinn damit betrieben


----------



## StanleyBalls (31. Dezember 2013)

bump.


----------



## Minga_Bua (1. Januar 2014)

Wow und du hast dich extra dafür angemeldet? Respekt! ....


----------

